# Heroes: Season 3, for those who HAVEN'T seen it.  (No spoilers)



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

Tonight, then, eh?


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know whether to let the kids stay up and watch it or no 

I kind of want to keep it just for me


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2008)

Bbc2?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm excited.

Yatta!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

Madz:  Keep it to yourself!

(Mine have never expressed an interest, mind:  "You watch a cheesy superhero show?  You're _so_ sad!  God, don't tell my friends what a nerd you are...").


----------



## Epico (Oct 1, 2008)

What happen at the end of season 2? Can some recap for me?

I lost interest after a while.


----------



## Santino (Oct 1, 2008)

Epico said:


> What happen at the end of season 2? Can some recap for me?
> 
> I lost interest after a while.


Sylar got his powers back. Everyone else just sort of bumbled along. Hiro left the immortal bloke buried alive for THE REST OF TIME.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 1, 2008)

Season 2: Hiro transports adam into a coffin after Peter finally sucums to the good side and stops him. Peter, Nathan and Parkman get up on stage to announce their powers and someone shoots Nathan.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Bbc2?


Beeb 2, 9pm.  (Preview show at 7.05pm for people who like that stuff.  I don't.  Nor do I watch the 15 min "making of" shows after each episode.  I hate that stuff).


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Beeb 2, 9pm.  (Preview show at 7.05pm for people who like that stuff.  I don't.  Nor do I watch the 15 min "making of" shows after each episode.  I hate that stuff).



Woo 

Cheers - looking forward to it. 

Heroes is one of those programmes which I'd happily watch hours and hours of in one session.


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2008)

Epico said:


> I lost interest after a while.


Burn the witch!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

madzone said:


> Burn the witch!!


There's a spec of dust on my screen; I thought that said "bum".

Which I thought was a bit liberal.


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> There's a spec of dust on my screen; I thought that said "bum".
> 
> Which I thought was a bit liberal.


*wonders if Epico might like that. Decides not*


----------



## Santino (Oct 1, 2008)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Peter, Nathan and Parkman get up on stage to announce their powers and someone shoots Nathan.


Oh yeah, I forgot that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

But who, and why?


----------



## Santino (Oct 1, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> But who, and why?


I bet the writers didn't even know at the time. 'Ah, just shoot him and we'll figure out the details next series.'


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I bet the writers didn't even know at the time. 'Ah, just shoot him and we'll figure out the details next series.'


Probably.  But when do _we_ find out?


----------



## clandestino (Oct 1, 2008)

The last season was a mess - I loved the slow build up but then they had to wrap everything up because of the writers strike. So I'm writing that one off, and starting afresh here. There's lots to be excited about I think. Who's on level five? And how come Peter Petrelli's bald and bearded in the trailer they're showing on BBC2 right now?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

Level 5? Eh?

I believe much of this season will be set in the future, hence bald and beardy.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 1, 2008)

ianw said:


> The last season was a mess - I loved the slow build up but then they had to wrap everything up because of the writers strike. So I'm writing that one off, and starting afresh here. There's lots to be excited about I think. Who's on level five? And how come Peter Petrelli's bald and bearded in the trailer they're showing on BBC2 right now?


OI! NO SPOILERS! There's another thread for that sort of stuff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd say WOOT again.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it to - glad I waited instead of torrenting. 

Odd that they're having a Heroes countdown and Heroes unmasked, then a completely unrelated show, _then_ Heroes.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 1, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> OI! NO SPOILERS! There's another thread for that sort of stuff.




There wasn't a spoiler. Nothing that hasn't been in a trailer. 

An hour to go! Hope it's not rubbish!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 1, 2008)

Good start but felt really, really rushed like.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I think we're going to wait to tape a few, and then watch them all in an orgy of Hero greatness.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think we're going to wait to tape a few, and then watch them all in an orgy of Hero greatness.



Tape? _Tape?_

Get thee into the 21st century!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Tape? _Tape?_
> 
> Get thee into the 21st century!


Yes, don't tape things, losser!  Torrent them onto your portable telephone.


----------



## g force (Oct 2, 2008)

What a steaming pile of shite....no pacing, tedious plot devices. What's next...is someone gonna wake up and it's all a dream?


----------



## Santino (Oct 2, 2008)

I really liked the way that the plot is based on someone having seen a disaster in the future and trying to save the world from it. It's a refreshing approach, I was worried the show might start to get old. 

Also, can NO actor be written out permanently? Will no one ever stay dead for more than an episode or two?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 2, 2008)

Is this thread for people who are just watching it on BBC2 or can we talk about the 2nd ep that played on BBC3 too?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Hiro left the immortal bloke buried alive for THE REST OF TIME.



which i thought was a bit of an oversight; i mean, he's immortal and self-healing, he's got nothing better to do than dig himself out no matter how long it takes.

Anyway, I thought last night's opener was complete gash.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen eps 1,2 and 3 of series 3 now and it's definitely a LOT better than series 2, or, as I've just this second begun calling it "Series _poo_".  I believe the word you're looking for is "ZING!"?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 2, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I really liked the way that the plot is based on someone having seen a disaster in the future and trying to save the world from it. It's a refreshing approach, I was worried the show might start to get old.
> 
> Also, can NO actor be written out permanently? Will no one ever stay dead for more than an episode or two?



 

I didn't realise episode two was on BBC3.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 5, 2008)

Just watched episode 1, it was  

Did anyone else think that when Sylar went over to Claire's scalp and picked it up, he was going to put it back on her head back-to-front, or was that just me?


----------



## yardbird (Oct 5, 2008)

May I just say;

High definition 

Fucking brill!!


----------



## Idaho (Oct 5, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> which i thought was a bit of an oversight; i mean, he's immortal and self-healing, he's got nothing better to do than dig himself out no matter how long it takes.
> 
> Anyway, I thought last night's opener was complete gash.



I don't want to admit it was gash because I will be heartbroken. So I will just say that it _might get better_


----------



## scifisam (Oct 5, 2008)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just watched episode 1, it was
> 
> Did anyone else think that when Sylar went over to Claire's scalp and picked it up, he was going to put it back on her head back-to-front, or was that just me?



That would have been fabulous!

I don't quite understand why she lay there so quietly while he inspected her little grey cells, though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2008)

maybe he was holding her there with telekinesis...you know, the same telekinesis that allows him to hold every external window and door shut but can't break through a slatted cupboard door


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been jobless so watched every heroes episode up to date from the start as i'd never watched it before. Very good! but every epsiode feels the same in a way, or is it just watching 2 seasons in less than a week....

I want to see Hiro turn into the black leather jacket swordsman that we saw in the first season talking to Peter on the train!

Edit and was it just me that took ages to Figure out that Sylar actually did have a power, as I wondered how he was stealing other peoples powers, but he has that close up inspection/knowing how things work power. I didn't understand how he actually stole them until i realised he must just have to examine a part of their brain. And not eat them...


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 6, 2008)

As usual Hiro's storyline looks like the most interesting. Liked the glimpse of future Ando being badass.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2008)

Villains are officially cool.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, that was a vast improvement over last week's.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 8, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> As usual Hiro's storyline looks like the most interesting. Liked the glimpse of future Ando being badass.


But we've now got two images of Hiro's death - at the hands of Ando, or impaled on a sword as seen by the Petrelli grand mere.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2008)

It's FPeter's fault man. He didn't do the string theory first like FHiro did, and now he's fucked it all up! Trying to be too decisive has shattered the historical narrative. You've gotta be careful. FHiro knew that because he was an Otaku and Otakus know more about the space time continuum than NASA and CERN.

I'd clocked the 'noone else can see Linderman' thing last week  Is that real, or is it something else?

And Tracey Strauss, WTF? Nice freeze power though 

Parkman looks like he's been railroaded into this seasons 'and meanwhile, in olde japan' storyline 

Mohinders deffo fucked


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 8, 2008)

Balbi said:


> It's FPeter's fault man. He didn't do the string theory first like FHiro did, and now he's fucked it all up! Trying to be too decisive has shattered the historical narrative. You've gotta be careful. FHiro knew that because he was an Otaku and Otakus know more about the space time continuum than NASA and CERN.
> 
> I'd clocked the 'noone else can see Linderman' thing last week  Is that real, or is it something else?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, He is SO sleezy now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Absolutely, He is SO sleezy now.


Another Reason To Hate Mohinder.  

I liked that episode.  Back on form.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2008)

I was pleased to see Mo get laid, after all we're in season three and he's had fuck all powers, sylar killed his dad and then took a good go at him as well.

Mohinder as Sleaze McQueen was excellent.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## clandestino (Oct 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Okay, that was a vast improvement over last week's.



Yep - it's back to being Heroes. A couple of laughs too.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 8, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Mohinders deffo fucked



It was totally worth it though.

Yeah, I really liked that episode. Don't know how to use the spoiler code so i'll just say it's a shame they killed off that one character so abruptly, I always quite liked him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> It was totally worth it though.
> 
> Yeah, I really liked that episode. Don't know how to use the spoiler code so i'll just say it's a shame they killed off that one character so abruptly, I always quite liked him.


Groundrules:  I think it's OK to discuss a plot development once it's aired.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2008)

Sucks to be Bob, in that case. I read the actor had a serious accident, broke his neck or something, which is apparently why his role was more or less cut.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 9, 2008)

Thrown off his horse according to Wiki, broke his neck in five places. Ouchie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Thrown off his horse according to Wiki, broke his neck in five places. Ouchie.


Ooya.

Was this before his brief chair-bound appearance, or after?


----------



## Epico (Oct 9, 2008)

Does Angela Petrelli remind anyone else of Cherie Blair?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 9, 2008)

Epico said:


> Does Angela Petrelli remind anyone else of Cherie Blair?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 9, 2008)

Epico said:


> Does Angela Petrelli remind anyone else of Cherie Blair?



How can she _not_ remind anyone of Cherie Blair?! 

It was one of the first things we said when we saw her.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Ooya.
> 
> Was this before his brief chair-bound appearance, or after?



Before, which is why he didn't move about much. He's expected to recover completely so we may yet see him reappear like every other dead character seems to have done.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 9, 2008)

The bad guy with the fire was being proper bad, not Sylar bad which was Sylar v mostly Heroes, but actual civilian damage.


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Groundrules: I think it's OK to discuss a plot development once it's aired.


But not the ones on bbc3 

Please


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2008)

OK.  It's getting a bit convoluted.  Tell me, where's the wee lassie if Parkman is in Africa, Mohinder has turned into the Fly, and Weepy Paint Eyes is in bubblegum?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 30, 2008)

She's home alone!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> She's home alone!!!




At least she'll know where she is, though.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 30, 2008)

They slipped in a line in the first episode about her having gone into hiding somewhere.

I want to know why Sylar didn't overhear Bennet's conversation with his super listening skillz. But it was a bit ambiguous; maybe he did.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 2, 2008)

watching it now 
is he tricking her to keep his freedom or were the company the real monstsrs?

Who else had a OMG Linderman's alive followed by Oh fuck no he's not moment.

Ick at Nathen's God gave us the powers eta: now his faith's being seriously fucked with 
is she telling the truth?

Syler saved Claire
"you can trust me Claire"

Mohinder in the bad guys file  now he's killed someone and is a monster
eta: him and mayer in the attack of the silver foil


----------



## rollinder (Nov 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> OK. It's getting a bit convoluted. Tell me, where's the wee lassie if Parkman is in Africa, Mohinder has turned into the Fly, and Weepy Paint Eyes is in bubblegum?


 
you mean Molly? Mohinder iirc mentioned in the first? episode that he'd sent her somewhere safe


----------



## scifisam (Nov 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> They slipped in a line in the first episode about her having gone into hiding somewhere.
> 
> I want to know why Sylar didn't overhear Bennet's conversation with his super listening skillz. But it was a bit ambiguous; maybe he did.



Wasn't Bennet talking to the Haitian at the time?


----------



## rollinder (Nov 3, 2008)

"Suresh is harmless" oops

wtf? - will ando suddenly be an imortal next week?

is Angela Petrelli Syler's mother in the sence she was in charge of the experiments?


----------



## rollinder (Nov 3, 2008)

wtf was that dream all about

Linderghostie's confusing Matt's powers with his dads

and old mr notreallydead Petrelli is runing the show all along


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 3, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Wasn't Bennet talking to the Haitian at the time?



Not then; the scene where he was persuading black hole guy to do the deed.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Not then; the scene where he was persuading black hole guy to do the deed.



Ah, I see. I thought Sylar had heard him then for definite.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 3, 2008)

rollinder said:


> Linderghostie's confusing Matt's powers with his dads



Matt and his dad have the same power.  His dad's is just more developed.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 5, 2008)

WOOOOOOO.

Hiro + Shovel = Comedy. I did a geeky punch the air when he said 'Like mister issac!' 

And he still doesn't recognise Parkman. Lulz


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 5, 2008)

Poor powerless Peter. What's he going to do now?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 5, 2008)

What?! Adam Monroe? Did they have to do that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 6, 2008)

Think I'm gonna give up watching this, it's just gotten stupid with it's constant back and forth, new characters who aren't as interesting as the original lot and sense of it's just going to keep spinning off in different directions with no eventual resolution. Fucking bored of it quite frankly...


----------



## rollinder (Nov 10, 2008)

Adam aging to death
Hiro cheated 

Peter finally got some balls and turned into sexier, dark evil (like the future) Peter 
then had his soul sucked out

not Nicki ice girl vs fly remake Mohinder
 well niave of her and Nathen to 
let somebody they've only just met inject them with fuck knows 

ick at the total perve 
well tactless of her mum to accidentally suggest that Claire was "one of them"

hmm at Mr. Bennet sudenly getting interested in the yougner model.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 10, 2008)

oh and Matt talking to his tortorse + desperetely trying to get Daphne interested


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2008)

rollinder said:


> oh and Matt talking to his tortorse + desperetely trying to get Daphne interested



And calling it a fucking turtle 

Turtles don't live in the desert ffs


----------



## Balbi (Nov 12, 2008)

Cross and double cross


----------



## rollinder (Nov 12, 2008)

*wonders if Hiros future death will end up being a reverse of Ando's fake death?*


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 12, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Think I'm gonna give up watching this, it's just gotten stupid with it's constant back and forth, new characters who aren't as interesting as the original lot and sense of it's just going to keep spinning off in different directions with no eventual resolution. Fucking bored of it quite frankly...


The next episode is more of the same but the ep after is excellent.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 19, 2008)

That was a cracker. Loved the Gabriel/Elle/Bennet stuff.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep - loving the way we feel more and more sorry for Gabriel / Sylar over time. I really want to see him end up the hero of this series.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 20, 2008)

Who else forgot that Eric Roberts was even in the damn series? 

I love the way it's all linking back now  Much less random WTF and more 'oh, so thats why'.


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2008)

I think I missed a bit - how did Sylar and Elle end up chained in that room?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> I think I missed a bit - how did Sylar and Elle end up chained in that room?


PDiddy put Sylar in there to practice his empathy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Who else forgot that Eric Roberts was even in the damn series?
> 
> I love the way it's all linking back now  Much less random WTF and more 'oh, so thats why'.


I don't know who Eric Roberts is.

Also, did Dead Dad Petrelli really want Nathan dead, or is it a test?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know who Eric Roberts is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

spanglechick said:


>


Oh, him.

Yeah, I thought Clare's dad killed him?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, him.
> 
> Yeah, I thought Clare's dad killed him?



he did.  but it was a flashback.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> he did.  but it was a flashback.


Yeah, I thought that.  The actors must have good contracts, mind: if you are killed off, they find a way of keeping you in.


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2008)

Why did Mr Petrelli Snr let Angela out of her coma?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> Why did Mr Petrelli Snr let Angela out of her coma?



Because he still loves her, I think?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> Why did Mr Petrelli Snr let Angela out of her coma?





fogbat said:


> Because he still loves her, I think?



Remember what Arthur says about Sylar's power, that his empathy would enable him to take powers without opening peoples head's up? Same thing - Arthur might be the big bad ass, but he's still limited by the fact his power/s are reliant on empathy - he can't be a completely psycho bad guy like his henchpersons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not buying petrellis dad, the man is way too caring-sharing emo to be so evil.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> he can't be a completely psycho bad guy like his henchpersons.


He seemed to scare a few people.  And Parkman's dad & Adam's deaths were fairly badass.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, but as we've seen, Sylar can be a nice-ish person too, as can Elle (who everyone should feel desparately sorry for cos she had a complete wanker of a Dad) - sylar chopped the top off Claire's head, but gave the scalp back, which was badass and nice to do.

All about the conflict within innit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> All about the conflict within innit?


Too much, though.

I'm still waiting for some purpose.  Series One had purpose.  

Also, are they just going to have a new front organisation every series?  And how come they are so entwined, but nobody knew the previous series?

And where's Peter's Irish girlfriend?

And so on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, but as we've seen, Sylar can be a nice-ish person too, as can Elle (who everyone should feel desparately sorry for cos she had a complete wanker of a Dad) - sylar chopped the top off Claire's head, but gave the scalp back, which was badass and nice to do.
> 
> All about the conflict within innit?




Sylar done that not out of empathy but cause he knows she cannot die. If he'd left her skull uncapped, she'd have grabbed the skulltop and healed up. After all she did once step off of the slab and reclaim her innards in srs 1.

I think we place to much altruism onto evil characters kyser, they operate from terrible necessity, not from any conflicting goodness in thier souls


----------



## MooChild (Nov 27, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Sylar done that not out of empathy but cause he knows she cannot die. If he'd left her skull uncapped, she'd have grabbed the skulltop and healed up. After all she did once step off of the slab and reclaim her innards in srs 1.
> 
> I think we place to much altruism onto evil characters kyser, they operate from terrible necessity, not from any conflicting goodness in thier souls



And he also spotted that she was special somehow.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Too much, though.
> 
> I'm still waiting for some purpose.  Series One had purpose.
> 
> ...



Series one was the intro series and laid it all out easily, stop griping the purpose will come...

Pinehurst is mentioned in Season 1, via Linderman, and Primatech is still operating...

Peter's Oirish gf is lost in future that didn't happen. I reckon you can ignore large lumps of S2 tho - it's a 'lost' season...


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Series one was the intro series and laid it all out easily, stop griping the purpose will come...
> 
> Pinehurst is mentioned in Season 1, via Linderman, and Primatech is still operating...
> 
> Peter's Oirish gf is lost in future that didn't happen. I reckon you can ignore large lumps of S2 tho - it's a 'lost' season...


I don't know why they bothered rejigging series three so comprehensively - there's no reason why they couldn't have just ended series two with the vial breaking, and then progressed to the rest of season two in the first half of season three.

Mind you, the Oirish gf was bloody awful.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> stop griping the purpose will come...


Good.  I'm fed up with the old - _good, no: bad, no: good, no: bad, no: good_ thing.  The Very Fast Girl, for example.  Arrrggghhh! That isn't plot, when overplayed to that extent, it's irritating.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I don't know why they bothered rejigging series three so comprehensively - there's no reason why they couldn't have just ended series two with the vial breaking, and then progressed to the rest of season two in the first half of season three.
> 
> Mind you, the Oirish gf was bloody awful.



Tim Kring pretty much admitted he'd lost control of the story and that S2 was 'crap' in a couple of interviews about it, I think they just wanted a clean break.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I don't know why they bothered rejigging series three so comprehensively - there's no reason why they couldn't have just ended series two with the vial breaking, and then progressed to the rest of season two in the first half of season three.
> 
> Mind you, the Oirish gf was bloody awful.



the episodes with oirish folk were fucking hilarious. They couldn't have stereotyped it more crassly if they'd backed it with pipe music

'wheres the shipment of oi-pods'


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

'oi-pods' 

Even better than Lost's version of Brixton tube station:


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 27, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> the episodes with oirish folk were fucking hilarious. They couldn't have stereotyped it more crassly if they'd backed it with pipe music
> 
> 'wheres the shipment of oi-pods'


I'm so glad my mum stopped watching Heroes before those episodes. 

Still, the Oirish folk in Heroes weren't nearly as bad as the Oirish folk in Sin City. Some of whom, oddly enough, were actually Irish, IIRC.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I'm so glad my mum stopped watching Heroes before those episodes.
> 
> Still, the Oirish folk in Heroes weren't nearly as bad as the Oirish folk in Sin City. Some of whom, oddly enough, were actually Irish, IIRC.



Irish folk in Charlie's Angels 2 beat them all.


----------



## zenie (Dec 18, 2008)

So do people not post on this Heroes thread anymore, do most people watch the US ones on torrents? 

Is sylar going to fucking kill EVERYONE 

Has Peter got his Dads powers?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 18, 2008)

UK caught up with the US last night on the BBC3 extra ep...


----------



## zenie (Dec 18, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> UK caught up with the US last night on the BBC3 extra ep...


 

I didn't watch it, I was watching Desperate Housewives


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

You can watch it streaming. Google is your mate


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

or of course catch it on bbc oiplayer


----------



## Iguana (Dec 18, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Irish folk in Charlie's Angels 2 beat them all.



Nothing can beat the Captain Planet in Belfast episode.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 18, 2008)

so ep13 is on monday; what are the plans for the rest of the season?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> so ep13 is on monday; what are the plans for the rest of the season?


There is no rest of season, now you wait for season 4 and the arrival of season 3's delivery of plot.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 18, 2008)

I was under the impression this would be a full season, not just 13 episodes like last time (because of the writer's strike).


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 18, 2008)

It's the second half of season 2.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 18, 2008)

the beeb are listing ep13 as 13/25.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh arse you're right, more of this badly written abuse of a great concept until a decent writing team get settled again. 

Ah well, they won't have finished writing or shooting the last bit so it might turn around by the end of this season.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2008)

zenie said:


> So do people not post on this Heroes thread anymore, do most people watch the US ones on torrents?


It looks that way.  



> Is sylar going to fucking kill EVERYONE


Maybe, but they won't stay dead.  His lie detector powers are going to be a bit of a plot strainer, I think



> Has Peter got his Dads powers?


Eh?  How, when?

I'm wondering about the catalyst/ The Light thing.  Did Old Man Petrelli have The Light for 16 years, and if so, why did anyone think Claire had them?  And if Mrs Nakamura gave them to grown-up Hiro then died without George of the Jungle seeing her pass on The Light to grown-up Hiro, how would anyone think Claire had The Light in the first pace?

Or, did Old Man Petrelli travel back in time to steal The Light from Hiro 16 years ago, using Peter's powers?  And if so, why from Hiro?  He's surely known the dying Mrs Nakamura has had The Light for years?  

Even if it was only one time line, the other was that his grand daughter had The Light.  Didn't he know?  Why the delay in telling Mohinder?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 23, 2009)

Solid


----------



## Santino (Feb 23, 2009)

More fucking future pictures


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2009)

Fat keanu know has the future seeing ability, only his draughstmansip is woeful when compared to smacky artist bloke


----------



## Santino (Feb 24, 2009)

Why was Peter worried about falling out of the plane? HE CAN FLY


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=5bad49654908cd2ca934


next episode here^^^


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2009)

Dissapointed with Noah, I thought he'd changed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Nothing can beat the Captain Planet in Belfast episode.




I love that one of them has exactly the same name as me. Well freaky.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Why was Peter worried about falling out of the plane? HE CAN FLY


Well, he couldn't. His power's gone all freaky again, which is fucking typical of the shitty writing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Why was Peter worried about falling out of the plane? HE CAN FLY



Actually at the moment he can only hold one power at a time and he's got ice-power


----------



## Santino (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Well, he couldn't. His power's gone all freaky again, which is fucking typical of the shitty writing.


Fucksake


----------



## Helen Back (Feb 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Actually at the moment he can only hold one power at a time and he's got ice-power



He's now got flight again and he seems to be holding on to it. It seems he can absorb powers or not at will.

And as for the end shot of the latest episode? My single thought was "Oh not again...."


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 24, 2009)

Careful now, are we on BBC2 or BBC3 time on this thread?


----------



## Helen Back (Feb 24, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Careful now, are we on BBC2 or BBC3 time on this thread?



You mean you don't want to know what happens when Mr.Muggles gets zapped by Ando's power....?


----------



## Santino (Feb 24, 2009)

Also, how come Mohinder is still strong? I thought he got 'cured' of his power.


----------



## elevendayempire (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not really fussed about any inconsistencies, as long as they're in the service of the story. I'm just happy they're hitting the reset button with all their might, frankly, and we're back to something resembling season one. This review pretty much summed up all the problems with the last volume, for me.

Oh, and did anyone spot the _massive_ continuity error when Parkman's talking to Wise Obi-Wan African Dude? The guy's stick kept going from horizontal to vertical between shots...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Also, how come Mohinder is still strong? I thought he got 'cured' of his power.



nah, he injected himself with the perfected formula.



Cant find 16 or 17 online, fucking nbc has stomped everyone


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Oh, and did anyone spot the _massive_ continuity error when Parkman's talking to Wise Obi-Wan African Dude? The guy's stick kept going from horizontal to vertical between shots...



That was so blatant I assumed it was supposed to be like that, I just can't imagine why


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Dissapointed with Noah, I thought he'd changed.



Everyone in this show completely changes their personality twice a week; Noah, Sylar and Nathan being particularly gifted in this regard.

 I reckon the best thing to do is just ignore everything that's happened before this series (I can't remember half of it anyway, it was all so daft) and just see if it works a little better this time round. It's good that they've got rid of immortal-and-stupidly-powerful Peter and replaced him with a-bit-shit-really Peter, and removing Hiro's power as well means no more irritating trips to the future to find out about nasty things that might happen, and no more going back in time to Deus Ex Machina everything.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 24, 2009)

Seeing Sylar kick arse is always a pleasure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2009)

Tried watching this again last night and was left with yet another big 'meh'...they've really lost it with this show.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2009)

Argh i missed the first of the re-runs. I'd forgot to set my planner.

Got to wait till the BBC3 repeat now.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 9, 2009)

Sylar was well played this week.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2009)

I forgot to watch it 

I know it's shit, but still


----------



## Idaho (Mar 10, 2009)

Last night may well be the last time I watch it. Utter cack.

Build up a micron of tension, then let it go. Same old tedious dynamics poorly explored - Claire-Noah, Peter-Nathan. Last night's was padded out with a massive amount of pointless recap which we already knew. Aaargh! They really have made a pig's ear of this one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah; I used to get really excited about this programme.  Now I can not even be arsed to watch a new episode.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 10, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Everyone in this show completely changes their personality twice a week; Noah, Sylar and Nathan being particularly gifted in this regard.
> 
> I reckon the best thing to do is just ignore everything that's happened before this series (I can't remember half of it anyway, it was all so daft) and just see if it works a little better this time round. It's good that they've got rid of immortal-and-stupidly-powerful Peter and replaced him with a-bit-shit-really Peter, and removing Hiro's power as well means no more irritating trips to the future to find out about nasty things that might happen, and no more going back in time to Deus Ex Machina everything.


Pretty much the view I'm taking; they've basically hammered the reset button with all their might, and bumped everything back to series one. Hiro's powerless and on a quest, Claire's dad is trying to live a "normal life" while his daughter acts up, Peter's depowered.

No, for me the big problem with the last BBC Two episode was that _fucking_ ham-fisted arranged marriage plot.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2009)

They are dragging it out and it is tedious. I've heard series four has been agreed and series 3 is airing in the states so its not going to go anywhere specific for some time. Perhaps it would make sense to knock it on the head now.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah, they got rid of the current script writers and brought back the bloke who did series one, there may be hope.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

it gets a bit better, stick with it you fickle beeb watchers


----------



## Idaho (Mar 10, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> No, for me the big problem with the last BBC Two episode was that _fucking_ ham-fisted arranged marriage plot.



"Don't marry him because I can make crackly lights!"
"Oh yeah - cool. Ok, I won't then. All I needed was 20 seconds persuasion from a stranger"

"Oh noes Ando got kidnapped"
"Oh yeah - he's back again"

wtf? 

DotCommunist - I will stick with it if you promise we have no more Claire-Noah or Nathan-Peter tedium. The only time I want to see them on screen is if they are fighting with superpowers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

none so far thanks be-although claires mum does the complete-personality-change thing


----------



## Sadken (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm mega confused.  Series 4 hasn't aired yet, right?  Series 3 is Sylar's personality crisis etc?  Am I right?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

we are on the second half of series three. Sylar is searching for his father and all the heroes are being hunted by nathan petrelli who has the backing of the us gov.

the only one who doesn't really give a fuck is sylar, because he is a double hard beast and cannot be beet


----------



## Idaho (Mar 10, 2009)

Sylar is the only saving grace. All the others are a bunch of hopeless idiots.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Sylar was well played this week.


Yup.  His storyline was the best thing about the episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Sylar is the only saving grace. All the others are a bunch of hopeless idiots.



powers are wasted on those fools. Think what fat keanu could actually do if he had some balls. I'd be mind programming the enemy to shoot each other, extracting home adresses and everything. Instead he just stumbles around all fat and useless.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> powers are wasted on those fools. Think what fat keanu could actually do if he had some balls. I'd be mind programming the enemy to shoot each other,


Didn't he do that a couple of episodes ago? It's been fun seeing Sylar go apeshit on all those SWAT-team guys, anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Didn't he do that a couple of episodes ago? It's been fun seeing Sylar go apeshit on all those SWAT-team guys, anyway.



yes but in a moment of anger. Why not do it properly and setup manchurian candidates to take down Nathan and his cronies?


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yes but in a moment of anger. Why not do it properly and setup manchurian candidates to take down Nathan and his cronies?


Now that is a bloody good idea. Plainly we should be writing this multi-million dollar series instead of the cretins they have in charge atm.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> we are on the second half of series three. Sylar is searching for his father and all the heroes are being hunted by nathan petrelli who has the backing of the us gov.
> 
> the only one who doesn't really give a fuck is sylar, because he is a double hard beast and cannot be beet



I have finally understood what's going on in this series. Last week was just plain odd, much eyerolling and wondering why i was watching such tripe
Sylar is indeed the saving grace his eyebrows fascinate me.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

I watched Season 1's Company Man the other day and it made me so sad to think of the potential that has been wasted.

Hopefully Brian Fuller can get a grip on the plotting and characterisation as quickly as possible, Tim Kring needs to kept away from his own creation at the moment.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

Spoiler: awesomeness



sylars dad turns sylar against the agents hunting the heroes! we are due for major sylar wrath! w00t


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok the latest episode really picked things up. (not the beeb watchers one, the proper latest episode).

For the first time in quite a while I can honestly give an episode 10/10


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ok the latest episode really picked things up. (not the beeb watchers one, the proper latest episode).
> 
> For the first time in quite a while I can honestly give an episode 10/10



Really? 10/10?

That's a bold claim, I'm downloading it at the moment, now I'm actually looking forward to it!



Spoiler: Question



Is Sylar's father Lionel Luthor?

Because I'd heard a rumour and that would be


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2009)

Spoiler: answer



not sure, I wasn't a big smallville watcher and his dad is all beardy.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: answer
> 
> 
> 
> not sure, I wasn't a big smallville watcher and his dad is all beardy.



Fair enough, I'll know in a few hours.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 11, 2009)

Ahhh, John Glover. He truly is a Magnificent Bastard. 

Better episode than recent ones, although the hard-on the writers clearly have for Sylar is starting to wear thin.



Spoiler: Rebel



It's Micah isn't it? Or at least Micah and a few others?

The text / screen messages, the bomb remote being blocked, the cameras being turned off behind Danko just before he reveals Nathan's power, unless there's another technopathic character?



Interesting to note the lack of Peter, Mohinder and (until the end) Hiro / Ando in this episode.



Spoiler: Matt Parkman



I assume the baby is supposed to be Matt's (from his first marriage to cheating-but-hot Janice), but didn't he say it wasn't his?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2009)

I reckon your dead on in point one, not sure on point 2 though


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2009)

Latest episode was good, I'm noticing a sudden upsurge in quality on the Heroes front, which I'm sure can be at least partly attributed to Bryan Fuller coming back.

The episode was very good at the character stuff that Heroes has neglected recently (and also benefitted from not having Sylar or Claire in it at all, and sparingly using Peter for a cool-as-fuck rescue).



Spoiler: For 'Cold Snap'



No surprise to see Micah is Rebel, but it led to some good scenes (finally a hero that uses his power intelligently and has a back-up plan). Tracey's best episode too as a result (although I did get the vibe that the actor playing Micah is just hitting puberty and enjoying filming scenes with Ali Larter a little too much - she's meant to be your aunt, stop checking her out!).

2 stand out scenes -

1) Tracey's 'Cold Snap' and subsequent 'death' (I think the wink suggests she's not gone) - great effects and weirdly beautiful.

2) Matt's gift to Daphne, one of the few emotional scenes Heroes has pulled off for a long time (it wasn't until Matt flew that I realised things weren't right), coupled with the gut punch ending.

Also - Swoosie Kurtz as one of Angela's friends = genius casting 

Finally - Yatta! Hiro's back (slightly depowered) and Ando's flinging out Hadoukens!



Bravo Mr Fuller.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 26, 2009)

so how far through volume 4 is it? 


dave


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2009)

kained&able said:


> so how far through volume 4 is it?
> 
> 
> dave



The latest one was Episode 7 of Volume 4 (or Episode 20 of Season 3, if you're looking at it that way).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Latest episode was good, I'm noticing a sudden upsurge in quality on the Heroes front,


I'm not.  It very much continues to have lost its way, in my opinion.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

Dammit, I'm now an ep behind the US...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah s3e20 was much much better


----------



## Structaural (Mar 26, 2009)

The last two episodes have been very watchable - even if I've forgotten what's what 'cause of lack of interest/inconsistencies. At least the effects have improved and the writing and acting has gone up a notch. I like that Hiro can't travel through time anymore as that's just too powerful a power... Yep, Sylar has become most interesting character.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Fat Keaunu is such a tool-boyed of HOW many times and still keeps pining


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2009)

Has it got any better since I stopped watching?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 29, 2009)

s3e19-20 were better but its still not much cop 

i still watch it tho


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Has it got any better since I stopped watching?



yeah, this episode still got 5/10 despite being sylar free.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

E20 was a _lot_ better...in fact, it was so good I'm annoyed that e21/22 weren't broadcast over the weekend...or at least aren't available on Demonoid yet...


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 30, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Yep, Sylar has become most interesting character.





DotCommunist said:


> yeah, this episode still got 5/10 despite being sylar free.



Different strokes and all that, but I thought the last couple of episodes have benefitted from Sylar's absence, he should have been killed off in the finale to Season 1.

It's all getting a bit 'Spike in Buffy' for my liking with Sylar.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> E20 was a _lot_ better...in fact, it was so good I'm annoyed that e21/22 weren't broadcast over the weekend...or at least aren't available on Demonoid yet...




e21 will be out tomorrow morning , not been broadcast yet


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

good stuff. Sylar on form

tedious petrelli clan machinations drag it down to an 8/10


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

I now have a _whole day_ of waiting to watch E21...damn work...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.cucirca.com/2009/03/27/heroes-season-3-episode-21-into-asylum/


You could catch it at lunchtime man.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> good stuff. Sylar on form
> 
> tedious petrelli clan machinations drag it down to an 8/10


I dunno, I think they've managed to rein in the Mama Petrelli stupidity now - she isn't the driving force behind the whole show, which is the main thing. The cheerleader-working-in-the-comic-shop smacked a little too much of wish-fulfilment for the geek writers, though. The Sylar stuff was ace; nice bait-and-switch with the reveal that his dad had cancer, robbing him of his revenge, and then the writers have their cake and eat it by having Sylar demonstrate his healing power. And then having him fuck off and leave his old dad to die.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> I dunno, I think they've managed to rein in the Mama Petrelli stupidity now - she isn't the driving force behind the whole show, which is the main thing. The cheerleader-working-in-the-comic-shop smacked a little too much of wish-fulfilment for the geek writers, though. The Sylar stuff was ace; nice bait-and-switch with the reveal that his dad had cancer, robbing him of his revenge, and then the writers have their cake and eat it by having Sylar demonstrate his healing power. And then having him fuck off and leave his old dad to die.



I'm on about ep 21-I'm watching with the yanks.

The episode with his dad was ace though


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2009)

The sense of time passing in the show is completely fucked. Sylar seemed to spend one afternoon with his dad, and in the same timeframe Claire-bear got a job, worked a shift, had two encounters with the puppet guy, and built a whole false identity for him.

I haven't been watching - do we know who Rebel is? I guess it's the techie kid from Series 1 who lives with Lt Uhura.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

BTW, does anyone think that 



Spoiler: heroes



Tracy will be able to reconstitute herself once all the ice melts? I'm never a fan of seeing Ali Larter die, and this was the 2nd time, and then they tease/torture us with the shot of her eyeball moving around in what remained of her face


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> BTW, does anyone think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did think that, but it'd be a bit shit if she did.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The sense of time passing in the show is completely fucked. Sylar seemed to spend one afternoon with his dad, and in the same timeframe Claire-bear got a job, worked a shift, had two encounters with the puppet guy, and built a whole false identity for him.
> 
> I haven't been watching - do we know who Rebel is? I guess it's the techie kid from Series 1 who lives with Lt Uhura.



Yeah it's micah


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

I dunno man - she was displaying some serious power-control and uppage, getting her breath appearing under the heaters and all that...



Spoiler



Still, there's still the 3rd triplet, Barbara for me to lust after if Tracy is really dead



BTW - anyone here read the comic that accompanied the first season? Had the backstory to the Isreali chick who appeared for about 10 seconds with radioactive guy and Matt (was it Matt? Or Peter, one of the two) way back in the day. She had a similar power to Micah, and ended up downloading herself into a military communications satellite. I wonder if she'll ever be used again...


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I dunno man - she was displaying some serious power-control and uppage, getting her breath appearing under the heaters and all that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hana Gitelman.



Spoiler: Hana



Hana died in the comics (twice actually, you mentioned the first)

Second time she met up with another cyber-power bloke called Richard Drucker and they were both stuck in The Company mainframe and then the hard drive was fried.

She's dead.


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2009)

well a couple of Heroes actually dying is a good thing, even if it turns out one of them probably isn't dead. Still enough plot holes for a minor sun to fall though them, but what the hell.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know what's happened to Nathan Petrelli's wife, Heidi? She's sort of disappeared without trace; she's become a sort of her, whose-name-shall-never-be-spoken-again!


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2009)

she's living in Washington with the kids, supposedly.


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2009)

What happened to Molly, the Girl Who Could Find Anyone?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

I ceased to care tbh, she was well annoying.


----------



## zenie (Mar 31, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I dunno man - she was displaying some serious power-control and uppage, getting her breath appearing under the heaters and all that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you know about B, was it mentioned in the series and I missed it?? 

I think she will reform, it made it kinda obvious at the end with the grate....

Where are these comics? I feel well left out 

Loved the scene with Mama Petrelli, talk about edge of your seat, she's a fantastic actress!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, tracy found out about Barbara via Arthur Petrelli - she also found out about Jessica/Nikki at the same time.

Grate? What grate? I saw no grate, only an eye, casting a baleful look at everyone in the parking lot...

All the novels are here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't watched any of section 4 or 4  or whatever it's called.  Is it worth my dling over the easter hols?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2009)

Alex B said:


> What happened to Molly, the Girl Who Could Find Anyone?



Oh yeah...she was dropped pretty suddenly too. I guess she got in the way of the Matt/Daphne love thang.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to Nathan Petrelli's wife, Heidi? She's sort of disappeared without trace; she's become a sort of her, whose-name-shall-never-be-spoken-again!


 
It's a shame because Rena Sofer is _so_ beautiful.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to Nathan Petrelli's wife, Heidi? She's sort of disappeared without trace; she's become a sort of her, whose-name-shall-never-be-spoken-again!



Nathan's beard ate her:


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Turn and Face the Strange is a bit of a weird episode.

I take it you all watched Into Asylum last night.

That church scene/s were really fucking boring-especially with P. Petrelli praying to Jeebus. As if! you've got powers that make jesus look like a country fair charlatan ffs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

also: Sylars shape shifting abilities are a step too far I think. He really is like a god now.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2009)

Although I enjoyed Sylar's teasing of Danko and general demeanour in last week's episode, I agree that giving him shape-shifting ability is a step too far, they need to take a leaf out of T:SCC's book over the past few weeks and permanently kill off some characters, however shocking.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2009)

When did Sylar shape shift? I must have missed that somehow as it didn't have my full attention?

Last episode i saw was last night's BBC HD where rebel is revealed. No surprises for me. I'd guessed it was them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

your a couple of eps behind then-sylar gets the shape shift ability later


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2009)

Christ, it's awful. 

I liked the bit inside Daphne's head, but the plotting and sense of time passing are getting worse and worse. It really is being made up from scene to scene.


----------



## zenie (Apr 7, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yeah, tracy found out about Barbara via Arthur Petrelli - she also found out about Jessica/Nikki at the same time.
> 
> Grate? What grate? I saw no grate, only an eye, casting a baleful look at everyone in the parking lot...
> 
> All the novels are here


 
I thought there was a grate with dripping wtaer at the end? 



DotCommunist said:


> also: Sylars shape shifting abilities are a step too far I think. He really is like a god now.


 
was a bit silly letting him get that power


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Christ, it's awful.
> 
> I liked the bit inside Daphne's head, but the plotting and sense of time passing are getting worse and worse. It really is being made up from scene to scene.


 
It was quite touching and tugged on the heart strings a bit. 
Made a mockery of his previous premontion though? Why didn't it come true?


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> Made a mockery of his previous premontion though? Why didn't it come true?


Because the writers are idiots. You have to think reeeeally carefully when you introduce time travel and seeing into the future.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh frabjous joy!




Spoiler: mohinder



Mohinder has uncovered a stash of hitherto unmentioned boxes-which his landlord has been keeping all this time without mentioning it.
Guess what they contain. Thats right, yet more of his fathers reee-search.
we know it's that because Mr. Exposition told us so, talking to himself in an empty room. Lazy network writer slags


----------



## zenie (Apr 7, 2009)

when will his sister's story come out?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2009)

"Ando! Make the face!"



Good episode.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah was a good episode , but sylar and the new ability is taking it a bit too far....


----------



## zenie (Apr 8, 2009)

oh what are you lot watching now?  

*feels left out*


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm becoming increasingly disgusted with fat Keanu. The man has no spine. I'd have capped Danko


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Because the writers are idiots. You have to think reeeeally carefully when you introduce time travel and seeing into the future.


Exactly.

I'm still waiting for Peter to get his scar, ffs.  And Hiro to talk fluent English with a Yank accent.

Still, it was a better episode.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 8, 2009)

I've just watched "Cold Snap" and it was fucking hilarious, for all the wrong reasons.

They titled the episode "Cold Snap", about three characters said "there's gonna be a hell of a cold snap", or, "that was one hell of a cold snap". Could they give us any more pointers as to what's going to happen? 

The hilarious thing though...the "tear" on the ice woman....funniest thing since Arnie's thumbs up in Terminator 2.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2009)

zenie said:


> when will his sister's story come out?


Whose?



DotCommunist said:


> I'm becoming increasingly disgusted with fat Keanu. The man has no spine. I'd have capped Danko


Are you about 5 episodes ahead of everyone else or something? Who's fat Keanu?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

one episode ahead. I watch online. Parkman, he looks and acts like keanu reeves in a fat suit


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2009)

And I still read your spoilers


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2009)

I always assume this thread is on US download pace.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 8, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Christ, it's awful.
> 
> I liked the bit inside Daphne's head, but the plotting and sense of time passing are getting worse and worse. It really is being made up from scene to scene.



I agree, it's got better but it's all over the place, I watch it and forget it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I always assume this thread is on US download pace.


It's meant to be BBC2 pace.


----------



## zenie (Apr 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Whose?


 
Mohinders! 

Parkman is looking like a fat Keanu I agree


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2009)

*sigh*

this is shaping up to be a tedious flashback episode


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 14, 2009)

So. we're up to E22 then? Bit low key to be kicking the next series off, I thought, altho the Sylar/Noah storyline and the accompanying mirror of Denko/Parkman might be interesting...as will the whole Coyote Ranch bit...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2009)

Christ what a load of tedious arse episode 23 turned out to be.

Although it did have a good sting in the tail, th episode was irritating petrelli antics and cheese laden flashbacks. I am incenced at how poor that was.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 14, 2009)

So there is an E23? Will have to dl that this evening...are they going for a full 26ep run for this season?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2009)

> The name of Volume Four was revealed by Tim Kring at the 2008 Edinburgh TV Festival. Fugitives will make up the last 12 episodes of Season 3 and air from February 2 to April 20, 2009.[33][34]



looks like it. 1961 was shit though, felt like a real filler episode before the final eps.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 14, 2009)

I have no idea where everyone is up to on this thread. I haven't watched the BBC3 one from the other night yet, but fortunately it has got a little better. Nathan is still utterly pointless and the writers should be broken on the wheel.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice the way they tied in Angela's sock shoplifting from way back in ep.1


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2009)

After the utter gash that was 1961 I approach new ep 'I am Sylar'...


srsly I'm still annoyed at how rubbish 1961 was.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2009)

same as mate , I actually dozed off during it. And the series was getting better til then........


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 21, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> funniest thing since Arnie's thumbs up in Terminator 2.


Fucker. That made me tear up when I was a kid.

...I was a weird kid.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah this is more like it. Quality ep. Schiz sylar and plenty of cool power usage. back on form after last weeks lazy nonsensical filler









ftw




Spoiler: sylar



He's going for POTUS


----------



## Structaural (Apr 23, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> same as mate , I actually dozed off during it. And the series was getting better til then........



 not just me then, I went and sat in the garden halfway and forgot all about it.

That latest Sylar one weren't bad, interesting Lost inspiration too (Rebel as Walt telling Sylar he's 'special' and loads of other things 'Dead is dead' uttered by Sylar, but it could be I watch too much Lost ).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2009)

Just posting to say that the '1961' episode was the worst thing I've ever seen on television. Every single line of dialogue was utterly absurd. The sledgehammer-subtle holocaust references left a nasty taste in my mouth. The plot was ridiculous. All the touching family reconciliation stuff was ruined by the fact that I can no longer be arsed to try and remember all the things the extended Petrelli clan have done to piss each other off in the first place.


----------



## Helen Back (Apr 24, 2009)

Danko is SO toast!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 24, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just posting to say that the '1961' episode was the worst thing I've ever seen on television. Every single line of dialogue was utterly absurd. The sledgehammer-subtle holocaust references left a nasty taste in my mouth. The plot was ridiculous. All the touching family reconciliation stuff was ruined by the fact that I can no longer be arsed to try and remember all the things the extended Petrelli clan have done to piss each other off in the first place.



Don't worry, Sylar and his mummy issues more than make up for it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2009)

Helen Back said:


> Danko is SO toast!



at fucking last. That baldy cunt has more lives than a damn cat.


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't understand what happened with Angela's sister, 1961 was a truly awful episode.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw the dude who plays Danko in something else recently...might have been something like Wolverine, or not...definitely saw him in something else recently tho...

AHHH, Die Hard 4...altho he also pops up in True Blood...fuck me, and OZ!!! Dudes been around for time, man

Zeljko Ivanek


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

he was Drazen in 24 n all


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2009)

Network US acting community is well incestuous


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2009)

epic

excellent season finale.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2009)

urgh, just checked the stats and I am the most frequent poster on this thread by a country mile


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I saw the dude who plays Danko in something else recently...might have been something like Wolverine, or not...definitely saw him in something else recently tho...
> 
> AHHH, Die Hard 4...altho he also pops up in True Blood...fuck me, and OZ!!! Dudes been around for time, man
> 
> Zeljko Ivanek



He's in Lost too, as Juliet's ex who gets hit by a bus and Matt Parkman (Greg Grunberg) is the Pilot who gets nabbed by the monster in episode 1.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> epic
> 
> excellent season finale.


That wasn't the season finale; it's back in 2 weeks, after the snooker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> That wasn't the season finale; it's back in 2 weeks, after the snooker.



I'm not watching the same episodes as you. I'm one ahead.

it has to be the last episode of volume 4 because they ran a prelude for volume 5


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> epic
> 
> excellent season finale.


Go on then, what happened?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2009)

I have one episode to go i think.



Spoiler: sylar



Just wondering how they justify that you can't kill Sylar anymore by jabbing him in the brain


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2009)

Marius said:


> I have one episode to go i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he can shape shift so he 



Spoiler: sylar



moved the 'spot




which is well lame



and also 



Spoiler: petrelli



Nathan gets murderated by sylar


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Go on then, what happened?





Spoiler: stuff



nathan petrelli gets killed by sylar, then later parkman brainwashes sylar into believing he is Nathan Petrelli.

Ice woman is back in season 5, as a water creature hunting the building 26 agents


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not watching the same episodes as you. I'm one ahead.


Then you're on the wrong thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2009)

No I'm not, the spoiler code was invented precisely so one didn't have to fanny around with 'no spoiler' and duplicate threads for those watching at differing speeds.


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad I stopped watching (again).

Does Hiro currently have powers? And how many powers does Peter have and what is the explanation for that?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I'm glad I stopped watching (again).
> 
> Does Hiro currently have powers? And how many powers does Peter have and what is the explanation for that?


 


Spoiler: Hiro and Peter



Hiro has one power - Freeze time

Peter can copy another persons power (by touching them) but can only keep one power at a time. So the moment he touches a new person he loses the old power for their new one. I forget what power he currently has but was using his brother's flying mostly. Which for me is the lamest. He should have kept fat cop's (Matapacmarn as Hiro calls him) mind powers.

No real explanation for either limitation.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2009)

saw the finale last night. 

Was a bit meh by it all tbh


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't beileve how shit this has become


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> saw the finale last night.
> 
> Was a bit meh by it all tbh



Didn't feel like a finale at all, probably because this entire series has been completely devoid of any kind of story arc. 



Spoiler: finale



The big fight that we didn't get to see was pretty lame, but I suppose they did that because there's basically no way in hell that Sylar wouldn't have just killed them both really easily. And how exactly did Sylar get all Nathan's memories? Where the hell did he get that power from?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Didn't feel like a finale at all, probably because this entire series has been completely devoid of any kind of story arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: powers



they made reference to him picking that power up from missis petrelli. Not sure how.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 30, 2009)

So the finale then...



Spoiler



It was a bit messy as seems to be the standard for Heroes. I didn't get why Peter was able to change into President Worf, without actually touching him if he just absorbed the same shape-shifting power Sylar had? And was Sylar's body at the end just a Parkman jedi mind trick?


----------



## Structaural (May 1, 2009)

heroes≠not_rubbish

can Hiro save Heroes. I hope so…

(funny how Claire's healing blood was convienilientlyh fogerereghgfsdlhsflh.gjlkgj..sdfds.who cares...jkl.


----------



## Augie March (May 1, 2009)

And another thing...



Spoiler



Where exactly did Sylar hide his 'off switch'? I bet it was in his bumhole.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2009)

The prologue made me happy, as did the aftermath of the final fight.


Spoiler: Heroes






> I didn't get why Peter was able to change into President Worf, without actually touching him if he just absorbed the same shape-shifting power Sylar had?



Peter had to have touched Sylar while they were fighting. He and Clare left the room before Nathan/Sylar flew back in. P&C told the Secret Service that Sylar was most likely gonna win, and Peter got to touch the prez? Yeah it's stretching it a bit, but y'know...


----------



## hektik (May 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: powers
> 
> 
> 
> they made reference to him picking that power up from missis petrelli. Not sure how.





Spoiler: more on powers



I can't really remember off the top of my head, but didn't he pick up that power when he was working for the Company - I seem to remember that Mrs Petrelli brought in a girl strapped onto a gurney for Sylar to open up and get her power.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2009)

Oh God!  Blood, mother, blood!


----------



## Helen Back (May 11, 2009)

hektik said:


> Spoiler: more on powers
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really remember off the top of my head, but didn't he pick up that power when he was working for the Company - I seem to remember that Mrs Petrelli brought in a girl strapped onto a gurney for Sylar to open up and get her power.



Not strapped to anything, the way I remember it she was just standing there and willingly let him kill her.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2009)

OK, Clare was just downstairs.  Why couldn't someone run and get her, instead of leaving Nathan for dead and letting Sylar "be" Nathan?

And while we're at it - When Hiro came from the future, with perfect English, to Peter on the train, with all the guff about saving the cheerleader, was he risking a nose/ear/brain-bleed against Dr's orders?  (And Peter _still_ hasn't picked up the scar good-English-future-Hiro referred to).

Fucken scriptwriters.  

But I enjoyed it.


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, Clare was just downstairs.  Why couldn't someone run and get her, instead of leaving Nathan for dead and letting Sylar "be" Nathan?



because they is shit


----------

